# Zugführung innenverlegte Züge Mr Big 2014



## lumpi0815 (29. November 2015)

hallo!
ich bin besitzer eines mr big von 2014. 
ich möchte die scheibenbremse tauschen und die schaltzüge erneuern.
muss ich die neue bremsleitung an die alte kleben und durch den rahmen ziehen, oder liegt ein inliner im rahmen, sodass ich die alte leitung raus ziehen kann und die neue einfach durchstecken kann?
gleiche frage gilt natürlich für die schaltzüge.
ich danke im vorraus!


----------



## skaster (29. November 2015)

Für die Bremsleitung würde ich den Barb-Connector empfehlen, hat bei mir problemlos funktioniert. Ob das auch mit den Aussenhüllen der Schaltzüge funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (30. November 2015)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich bin besitzer eines mr big von 2014.
> ich möchte die scheibenbremse tauschen und die schaltzüge erneuern.
> muss ich die neue bremsleitung an die alte kleben und durch den rahmen ziehen, oder liegt ein inliner im rahmen, sodass ich die alte leitung raus ziehen kann und die neue einfach durchstecken kann?
> ...



Der Rahmen hat Liner.


----------



## d1pe (30. November 2015)

Ich habe zwar nicht das Mr Big, aber auch ein 2014er Modell von Rose. Im Rahmen sind keine Leitungen.
Die Bremsleitung habe ich schonmal gewechselt und war so dumm die alte einfach rauszuziehen. War eine schöne Fummelarbeit die Neue richtig durchzukriegen. Dafür musste die Gabel raus um an die Öffnungen im Rahmen dranzukommen. Durch das Steuerrohr habe ich dann die Bremsleitung mit einer Zange leicht eingeklemmt und damit vorne durch den Rahmen geschoben.


----------



## CRASHER13 (1. Dezember 2015)

mr. big carbon hat führungen gelegt, die leitungen können einfach durchgeschoben werden. ansonsten ist die einfachste lösung ein wenig schweißdraht um beide leitungen miteinander zu verbinden


----------



## lumpi0815 (19. Januar 2016)

mal nen zwischenstand:
die schaltzüge haben inliner im rahmen.
die bremszüge hab ich noch nicht raus gezogen. sollte der Logik nach auch mit inlinern versehen sein.


----------



## underdog (21. Januar 2016)

lumpi0815 schrieb:


> mal nen zwischenstand:
> die schaltzüge haben inliner im rahmen.
> die bremszüge hab ich noch nicht raus gezogen. sollte der Logik nach auch mit inlinern versehen sein.



Da ist definitiv auch ein Liner drin!


----------



## lumpi0815 (5. Februar 2016)

die bremsleitung liegt auch in einem liner.
allerdings hat die austritt oben etwas widerstand geboten. ich hab mit der alten Leitung geschenk-band durch gezogen zur Sicherheit. das wäre auch mein tipp. die neue Leitung kann man daran vorbei schieben und ist auf der sicheren seite...
hinterher zieht man das einfach raus.


----------

